
Why You Might Not Want to Believe Michael Baden on Epstein’s Death - hprotagonist
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/10/why-to-be-skeptical-of-michael-baden-on-epsteins-death.html
======
coldtea
The post could be more shallow, but it would have to try hard...

A demotion 40+ years ago (which could have happened for whatever political
reasons or intra-department vendettas), and a short firing 38 years ago based
on what he said in an interview which was misconstrued and was recalled.

He might be good or bad at his job, but the article has zero substance.

------
pytester
Now I'm suspicious that some person or group of people with a controlling
interest in nymag.com was involved in the pedophile ring.

------
sarcasmatwork
It's an opinion, leave it at that. We all know Epstein was murdered.

~~~
jacobcohen11
We don't "know" for sure. Please don't speak for me or anyone else with an
unconfirmed conspiracy answer.

~~~
nabdab
At this point the claim that he committed suicide seems more like an
unconfirmed conspiracy theory.

